# Stafke - 12 wks old Fun son - puppy imprinting



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okvkUcyHlEk


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

looks like a fun little guy!


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Very nice. I will definitely be using the bags full of plasic bottle for my next pup coming in april.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Very nice looking pup Martine, gotta love that grip. He just seems like a fun pup, good luck with him.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hard to do good puppy work without a good puppy and good trainers. I saw both here!


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

yep, I learned a couple new tricks from that too

(I'm all over those bags)


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice grips really nice looking pup! He looks really solid, thick puppy what are you feeding him?


----------



## Tommy O'Hanlon (Feb 21, 2008)

Fantastic haven't enjoyed a clip as much this this long time
Tommy =D>=D>=D>


----------



## Petra StrUbing (Dec 17, 2009)

Love this video  .


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Martine Loots said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okvkUcyHlEk


Confident little dog, I like it!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

very nice puppy. You can see the experience and the familiarity with the character of Jao (sp?) and the difference in experience with Stafke´s owner.


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

That's a nice pup!


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey Martine you had better tell Youri ( sp) to watch out, Joao is having to much fun with his pup. I will tell Zakia to make sure she watches the video. everybody forget the bags look at the great bite training for a pup


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice pup Martine, and nice work with him. I enjoy watching your puppy development videos, so keep them comming if you can.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That was enjoyable to watch. Thank you.


----------

